# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  ايهما افضل الصراحه ام المجامله؟؟؟؟

## استشارية هستره

صباحكم / مسائكم مسك وعنبر

كيفكم يااحلى اعضاء ان شاء الله بخييييير


في حياتنا الكثير من المواقف التي تتطلب منا التوقف عندها للتامل فيها واصدار احكامنا لها
فاحيانا الانسان يضطر الي مجامله ضيف او صديق عزيز عليه
فهنا يقودنا سؤال هل المجامله تصل لدرجه النفاق ؟
وايهما افضل الصراحه ام المجامله ؟
او هل كل منهما له دور في حياتنا ؟



فانا اترك لكم حريه الحوار والمناقشه وسكب ارائكم فارجو التفاعل معي ..

----------


## مسلمه وأفتخر

إستشارية بالبدايه جزاج الله خير ع هالطرح 



بالتأكيد الأفضل الصراحه 

ولكن للآسف هناك من الناس لا يرضوا بمواجهة الصراحه بل يريدوا التلميع والمجامله 




فمن الأفضل أن نعامل كل شخص على حسب عقله

----------


## فجر الليالي

اكيييد في ناس توصل عندهم المجامله لحد النفااااااق 

وانا ما احب المجامله ابد 

لو الشخص يصارحني بشئ مو زين ارحم من انه يجاملني وانا على بالي كل ذا حب وموده وبعدهاااا تجيني الصدمه

----------


## اسير كربلاء

*بلا شك أكيد ان الصراحة افضل من المجامة \ لان المجاملات لاتدوم وتنكشف مع الايام وفيها بعض النفاق ان صح التعبير الصراحة تدل على صدق الشخص الذي يصادقني مثلا وصدق مشاعرة نحوي وفعلة لي والصراحة راحة وللأسف هناك ناس لا يقبلون الصراحة ويقبلون المجاملات وهذة قلة من الناس وشكرا لكم*

----------


## أم حموده

يا حبيبتي هستره..
بهل ايام ان بدك اتصارحي الي حواليكي ما بتخلصي وان بدك تجاملي  فوق طاقتك
بتتعبي لانه الدنيا هيك يفضل الحل الوسط لا تصارحي الي قبالك بكل سلبياتو وأجبياتو
ولا تجاملي على حساب انك تبقي تشيز 
نص نص يكون الواحد هيك برتاح حقيقتا من تجربه وحياتك 
على العموم يسلمو على الموضوع الرائع غاليتي 
تحياتي

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

اناا مع الصراحة المطلقة حتى لو كان هالشي بيزعلهاا
بس من طرقة الكلام تقدرون توصلون الشي بلباقة وعدم اساءة
تحيااااااتي وسلاامي,,

----------


## واحد فاضي

*رغم اهمية الموضوع لكن شابه النقل*  
*وهنا لا يقبل ... المنقول*  
*يمكنكِ طرح الموضوع بإعادة صياغته بقلمكم*

*لذا سيتم اغلاق الموضوع مع الأسف* 
*فمان الكريم*

----------

